# Anyone Able To Do a Machine Polish For Me?



## H18Golf (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi,

Im looking to get my 67 plate Mercedes A Class machine polished at some point in the near future.

Im ok with doing a pre-wash, wash, fallout removal and clay, but ive never machine polished before and would rather leave it to someone who knows what they're doing. After the polish i would just put a coat of wax on myself, so just the machine polish required. If masking off is required id be happy to either do this myself or help. Anyone able to help?

I live in Balloch (G83), would be ideal if someone can come to my home, but may travel. Looking for a rough price if possible.

Thanks


----------



## H18Golf (Nov 28, 2014)

The car has only covered around 5,000 miles, with the cosmic white paint work in very good condition. There are no signs of swirl marks at all (had a few on my old mk5 GTI).


----------



## H18Golf (Nov 28, 2014)

Without being an expert on this, far from it, hopefully a basic machine polish, possibly single stage as you say would do it.

I basically want the car polished to a point where the paint work looks even better than it already is prior to me applying wax.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think most detailers would want to be doing the prep work themselves so they can be sure that it's done correctly. Best off ringing a few of the pros on here that cover your neck of the woods to get an idea of price and what you can expect. HTH


----------

